# Please can some one explain work benefits



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello can some one please explain this work benefit.....

educational assistance benefits with family status employment.
Would this mean help toward schooling costs?

thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it does.


Thank you for your quick reply.


----------

